# Best fish finder for $250?



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

What's the best fish finder y'all think I can get for roughly $250? So many out on the market don't know which will give me the most bang for my buck!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Was a fella here on the market place, had a hummingbird 788 ci for 300. That is a color unit fish finder/ gps. A 600.00 unit, a great deal. Better hurry, Mike


----------

